# What is this thing growing in my shrimp tank?



## barrett69 (Jan 3, 2012)

Found this growing on glass of my freshwater aquarium,,, does anybody know what this is? Tank is heavily planted with sand substrate and DIY co2


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

cool, bryozoa, or moss animals. Rarely seen in aquaria.


----------



## barrett69 (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks,,,,not sure if this means good things or not. I,m assuming it must have came in on wood gathered from near by lake but that was back at the begining of the summer.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

I think that they are feeding on protozoans and I would think that they are harmless to the shrimp.


----------



## BlackDiamondShrimp (Aug 23, 2012)

Bryozoa. Those things are cool, they are harmless. I use to have a branch of wood with all those things growing on it. It look like a coral colony. I would like to buy it from you if you are willing, please PM me. Been looking for those for 5 years.


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

very harmless


----------

